# Hunting Season is Getting Closer



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

We have Deer Camp
16 x 24 pine panel











We have nature lovers
This is 9.5 x 32" - discarded piece of stair rail










And we have some waterfowel around
24 x 16 pine panel









HJ


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Nicely done, HJ!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

duck haven has my vote...
and it was a tough choice...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Great signs John. I didn't know you were into CNC routing.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Don,

You haven't checked out my albums have you?

How much convincing would it take to make you believe I have a complete set of chisels and mallets to do this?????

HJ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice as always John. Looks like your getting lots of use from your cnc . And not that long ago you were just debating on which machine to buy ,and now your a seasoned pro


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Not really, Rick. Got to follow 4D and Scottart for a long time yet!

HJ


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It's hard to pick one but I think it's Nature Lover's for me.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Man, those are really nice signs! Nice work and use of the CNC.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice work John!! What bits are you using? What about feed and speeds?

Dave


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice sign work.

Need some advice on what to use for a large sign with a name ( when it's decided) and a horse picture. My son & wife are starting a horse farm and we are thinking about the sign for a gift. I'm not much on signs and don't know about materials (wood, foam & etc) for something that will be subject to the elements. Once all that is decided I have a friend with a large CNC.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Gary,

How large is large?

HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Nice work John!! What bits are you using? What about feed and speeds?
> 
> Dave


Nothing special, Dave. 1/4" end mill for roughing. 1/8" ball nose for finishing. Usual 130 ipm (could probably be bumped up to 150 imp+), 18000 rpm .................... and a lot of time.

HJ


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

honesttjohn said:


> Gary,
> 
> How large is large?
> 
> HJ


Shows how much I know about signs. It would need to be big enough to see as you drive by. Perhaps 4' x4'for the total piece. I'm have no idea what scale of horse head to name size it would require. It would go on their property as close to the state road as possible. The name scale would be the more important than any artistic rendering. Since the name is still undecided that might increase length to height proportion. I have made a few small routed signs but nothing large. Is the foam sign board preferred over some type of wood ? Right now I'm just fumbling in the dark.


----------

